# What tubs would you recommend?



## geraint (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm looking for some new tubular tyres for my road bike. What would you recommend? What about Tufo's?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I'm not sure about the Tufos.*

Over at weight weenies everyone claims while they are light they have a quite a bit of rolling resistance. I use Continental Sprinter because you get cheap, light and durable all together. The also have a nice ride. I also like the Veloflex Criteriums but they are twice the money and while they make a great race tire they are too much money for just training. www.biketiresdirect.com have very good pricing on both tires. You can pick up the Sprinters for a good deal on Ebay periodically.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*also not sure about tufo*

Someone will probably flame me for this because I haven't used them much, BUT I used the cheap ones S22 (I think) briefly and was not impressed. Tough but very sluggish and rough - kind of defeats the point of sewups. Their top end tires are supposed to be nice, but they cost as much or more than other high end tires. You also can't repair them if the slime doesn't hold.

For $40, Conti sprinters are probably the best bang for your buck - for once, continental really is correct with their advertising statement: "strong enough for training but suitable for racing."

For good but cheap training tires, look here: http://www.yellowjersey.org/tt.html
I had one and liked it. I also found a Vittoria Rally for $15 that I'm satisfied with, but others have very bad things to say about them. My teammate blew out BOTH of his in a roubaix race - they were brand new and just plain popped - no actual punctures. He was using junker rims and just kept riding until the wheel car caught up. Mine went on relatively straight and has an acceptable ride, but you won't catch me bombing downhill at 45 or racing crits on it. It certainly isn't a Conti sprinter but better than training clinchers. 

I really like Veloflex Crits, but the cost went up quite a bit the last couple years. They are a 240 gram tire, but handmade so they last surprisingly long. At 180 pounds, I have a rear Criterium with 1500 miles on it with many left, no flats (although I avoid road crud like the plague while riding them). Conti competitions are also handmade and a better tire in every way than the Sprinters. Compared to the Veloflexes, they are only slightly rougher riding but more bombproof. They cost $65 at biketiresdirect.com (instead of $120 retail). Veloflexes cost about $80-90 no matter where you look.


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

I was never a fan of the Veloflex tires personally. My favorites are the Continental Sprinter or Competition. (same tire, but the competition has 5 layers of casing as opposed to Sprinter having 2) I also really liked the Vittoria Pave and Open Corsa. Great tires, but wear faster than Conti.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

> What tubs would you recommend?


Bath tubs.


----------

